# Transporting dogs to Cairo



## Silverstrike (Aug 10, 2013)

Hello everyone  I'm a newbie, moved to Cairo on the 19th after somehow managing to find my dream job by accident! Was randomly window shopping horsey jobs (am a riding instructor and horse trainer from the UK) after I moved to France with my mother as she offered me our old holiday home to live in as she was getting married. 
I was browsing as I had found training jobs few and far between and the french where not interested in an English trainer. I'd recently had to give up my job in America due to my boss retiring so could no longer move there and was determined totravel, so typed in Egypt. A job came up and I couldn't believe it, somehow I summoned the courage to email them and well, here we are nesrly 2 months later.
I was allowed to move here on one proviso, my mother bless her soul agreed to look after my horses for 1 year, but between us we have 10 collie dogs (6 pups), some are being sold but I own a rescue collie with brain damage so cannot leave him with her, her dogs attack him anc it is just too much. So I said if my boss agrees, I will bring them out here, even if I pay to kennel them.

My boss has agreed they can come, I need to finish arranging with him as my months trial is up, I have my visa and am staying for the years contract. They may be able to stay here ( I live on site at the stables and we have dogs and kennels here) or may stay at a kennels down the road I have been reccomended (I have worked in kennels full time in UK and France so don't worry, full checks will be done I understand the dog situation in Egypt and how dangerous it can be).


I have 3 dogs of my own, a 7 yr old Border Collie *****, a 2yr old border collie dog, unneutered and a border collie x springer spaniel puppy, male, unneutered, born on 4th july from my mums two breeding springer spaniel x bordee collie dogs. My puppy will be old enough to transport in September, all will be/have been vacc, passported and microchipped up tp date, so what I need to know is, cheapest transporters? Advice, things I need to know beforehand, quarantines for the pupp. Maybe? Flight lengths etc. I've read a few posts but they are all for 1 dog, not 3. 
I have to bring my dogs or I cannot stay out here, plus, I completely HATE not being with them and they hate not being with me.
Would it be cheaper to transport them from the UK, or from France, where they cureently are, would there be a difference, regulstions etc? I've been trying to look it up but only have my phone for internet and it has malfunctioned so alot if websites won't load haha. 
Sorry if my post is a bit higglydy pigglydy, I'm rubbish at putting thinfs in my mind down in writing!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Welcome to Egypt and the forum. 

I can see no problem in bringing in 3 dogs but I have no first hand knowledge on how to do it and all I am involved in is sending animals out of the country but others have and I am sure will give you advice. I am pretty sure there is no quarantine, The only advice I can give is to please get your dogs neutered as dogs are often stolen for breeding purposes. 
I would think coming from France would be your cheapest option check out Egypt Air


----------



## dazle (Jun 15, 2012)

I am friends with a couple who brought their dog from the UK last year, if you want me to put you in touch with them PM me


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

Check each airline that flies to Cairo from your area and see which carry pets and the costs. There used to be many teachers from Germany in El Gouna that took their dogs back and forward for the summer holidays. The UK had the strictest rules which since last year are more relaxed but Europe is closer so a shorter flying time and much cheaper. A Belgian friend also took her dog back with her during holidays.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

KLM is really good about transporting dogs, also Lufthansa. Cost to transport depends on size, but figure about $500 per dog. Since the revolution there is a huge problem with people stealing dogs. So you'll have to be sure to have good security at your home, which probably means you'll have to keep them in doors most of the time, unless you live in a well secured gated community. People have lost their dogs being snatched out of their back yards, and even while walking them down the street. 

You'll also have to be aware, Egypt has many stray dogs, so they lay out poison all over the place periodically to kill them off. There are also lots of fleas and ticks due to stray cats and dogs. If walking dogs, make sure to carry a big stick (or golf club) to protect yourself against rabid or territorial stray dogs. 

I have several small dogs that thankfully live a good life inside my apartment. For larger dogs, it would be more difficult. If only for one year, seriously think about bringing them with you. Otherwise, its quite possible, many people have pets here.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2013)

If you do not bring your dogs to Cairo but feel you cannot live without one or two then please contact me about fostering from our shelter, we have over 500 dogs looking for a forever home but of course a foster home is the next best thing, we have over 600 cats in the same position.

If you are out at the big stud/horse farms then I am guessing you are pretty near our shelters. 

chris


----------



## Silverstrike (Aug 10, 2013)

Hello an


----------



## Silverstrike (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the quick reply, we are in the walled off and gated communitt of Orabi and very secure on a large plot of land, completely walled in with houses on all sides and live on site, aswell as the owners and their families. We have european dog breeds here already who are also guard dogs and never had issues with people trying to poison or steal the dogs so I am sure my guys will be fine, it is quite safe to walk the area, everyone knows where we are from and respects us and the strays here don't seem ti be much hassle, I take the dogs out for walks down to the local shops during the day without any worries.
My guys are all perfect to walk on and off the lead and don't pick food off the floor having never been allowed too in thr uk or france. I live aalmost opposite the kennels so always hear the dogs, they are loose protecting the yard at night and in during the heat. I hope it isn't $500 a dog haha more than I get paid in a month! Thank you all for the sugggestions I will look them up wheb I can. My lot are border collies so need ALOT of exercise but at least they can run the land, they are super guard dogs, and if I get my own horse they can come out riding with me like we do in the uk/france
Sorry fir any spelling mistakes, still can't understand these new smartphones!
And sorry, I cannot foster anything, much as I would love too as I rescue animals, but I literally HAVE to bring my dogs here as my mum cannot look after 12 horses and 10 dogs alone! They come here or I come home and I am not ready to leave just yet!


----------

